
Video Gamers Have an Advantage in Learning - indescions_2017
http://news.rub.de/english/press-releases/2017-09-29-neuroscience-gamers-have-advantage-learning
======
dawnbreez
Most of the 'reputation' surrounding games appears to be inertia--people who
still believe the old reputation, even though studies have repeatedly linked
gaming to quicker learning, better pattern recognition, and other cognitive
skills. I suspect they simply haven't seen any of these studies, or are
suffering from confirmation bias.

